# il candido mistero di mirò



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2011)

Joan Miro - Autoritratto 

L’arte di Joan Miro che si circonda di silenzi e di solitudine, di misteri e di giochi, in sostanza non è altro che la naturale verità di un uomo che insegue, accondiscende ed esaspera, aggredisce e inventa, riflette l’esistenza.Con la propria grande creatività, unita ad un’incontestabile modestia, nell’esaltazione del sogno come nella lucidità della disperazione, Miro esorcizza il male e insieme, forse, preserva anche se stesso dall’indagine più profonda del dolore.
UN’ARTE LUCIDA E ORDINATA
La sua arte, anche quando appare più astratta, quando a prima vista sembrerebbe un complicato rebus da risolvere, ha invece la proprietà di essere sempre concepita secondo schemi lucidi e ordinati. E al proposito è divertente apprendere dai suoi biografi e amici più intimi che, sia sul fronte del lavoro che in quello più domestico e quotidiano, casalingo, l’ordine di Miro era considerato davvero maniacale. Quasi “sovversivo” se confrontato con il ricercato e leggendario caos che obbligatoriamente aleggiava intorno agli artisti che avevano invaso Parigi a quei tempi. Il suo atelier parigino è di una pulizia che passa addirittura per esagerata, con il tavolo di lavoro sempre lindo, matite, gomme, temperini e ogni altro strumento del mestiere meticolosamente sistemati sempre lì al solito posto, i pennelli sempre lavati, ogni lavoro etichettato, datato, catalogato e sistemato in apposite cartelle, tutte le tele allineate secondo un ordine stabilito che solo lui conosce ed è in grado di cambiare.


----------

